# MUST READ! ALL MEMBERS please read BEFORE posting



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi fellow members,

When you create a new topic we will need to ask a number of questions about your situation so we can best determine how to help you. To speed up the process, we ask that you have the following information available at the time of your first post:

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
2. How long the aquarium has been set up?
3. How long and how did you cycle the tank?
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
5. What temperature is the tank water currently?
6. What make/model filter are you using?
7. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
8. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
9. How often do you perform water changes?
10. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
11. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
12. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
13. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, salinity, GH, KH and salinity level.
14. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
15. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

More messages.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=114553#114553


----------

